# 2012 Ys928J



## Bigsnapper (Oct 16, 2018)

Bought brand new in Canada and have enjoyed this machine, but a year and half ago it went down where it seamed like it flooded. So i loaded it up and took back to the dealer (6hr drive to Regina one way) left it there for repair and picked up in the spring when it was done snowing. they said it was the spark arester and adjusted the valves. Now we are new season a year ago and started it up and the same thing. drove back to dealer and they said the valves needed adjustment. Had light winter so only used a little maybe an hour. Now that brings me to today,started the machine and let it ideal for a while and then throttled it up, it died again. any one else had this problem or comments on what it could be 12 hr drive is to much and my local small engine repair really don't want to work on it. also i need a service manual for it any ideas for that Thanks :smile2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

Can you give more details on the symptoms? Exactly what happens, and when? 

If it idles ok, but dies when you throttle up, that could be a carburetor issue. Does it improve at all if you add partial choke? Will it keep running if you throttle up gradually, vs quickly? 

I'm sorry it's involved this much driving (wow!!), hopefully people here can help get you sorted out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

There were two YS928J (included 624 and 1232 models) service manuals for sale on eBay a couple of days ago but they are long gone now.


The fact that needed valve adjustment after an hour of use is not likely.


Hopefully we can help you figure it out.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know the answer, sorry: do those manuals also cover the engines themselves? Or can you get different service manuals that will cover just the engines themselves? If there is a second option for detailed engine info, maybe that makes them easier to acquire.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is the link to the Service Manual (it seems to be a Service Manual, I'm not 100% sure)


https://www.ebay.com/itm/YAMAHA-SNO...28J-YT1232ED/283179634087?hash=item41eed24da7


----------



## TJJ (Dec 30, 2017)

First post of this thread has a link for engine (MZ250 and MZ300) service manual:
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/26681-new-yamaha-yt624.html
i.e. this: YT624EJ Engine Service Manual Slideshow by Coby007 | Photobucket


----------



## Bigsnapper (Oct 16, 2018)

Got it fixed very simple, there is a little round disc at the end of the muffler kind of like a screen, it was really plugged. Cleaned it out and it runs like a champ. It is there to make sure a spark dont start a fire (in the snow), so i will just keep an eye on it. thanks every one for the help will keep looking for a shop manual just to have.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting, glad you got it sorted out! Thanks for sharing what you found. 



That's the spark arrestor. As you said, having one of those on a snowblower seems like a..... curious choice. The odds are good that you could simply remove the spark arrestor from the muffler, and leave it off. It's tough to image starting a fire when everything is cold and covered in water. I didn't realize there *were* any snowblower engines with spark arrestors.


----------

